# More for the pile



## Hugh (May 19, 2006)

*Video*

Projector- Infocus sp-4805
Screen- 106" Da-Lite High Power
DVD Player- Bravo D1
Panamax unit

*Audio*

Fronts: Energy C9 
Center: Energy C-C3
Rear: Energy C-R3
Subs: 2 DIY 12" Dayton Hifi's
Sub/Center amp- Crest CA-9
Behringer DEQ2496
Pioneer 1014 (blah)


----------

